
The Ternary Operator - rueleonheart
http://gimmecsharp.blogspot.com/2010/07/ternary-operator.html
======
bluesmoon
The ternary operator is common across many languages including C, perl, PHP
and Javascript. It's been around for over 30 years. I'm not sure it belongs on
hackernews.

